# Outback 300Rb Is Perfect For Two People With Great Storage!!



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

If your looking for a large bath and large bedroom the Outback 300RB is the model your looking for. Tons and tons of storage. 
The full slide on it gives you the sliding doors closet that is HUGE!!
Sleeps six if needed, two very comfortable. 
Just trying to give everybody an option since the floorplan is not in most deals brochures. 
This floorplan is going to be a favorite among all the manufactures.
We can't wait to take our first extended trip.


----------



## Ritasranch (Sep 19, 2012)

And not to mention the outside kitchen and the very modern front-end! We pick ours up Friday!


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 20, 2012)

I love mine! First time out last weekend was a blast. Love the outdoor kitchen...


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Ritasranch said:


> And not to mention the outside kitchen and the very modern front-end! We pick ours up Friday!


I believe my wife likes the outdoor kitchen more than anything else on the 300RB


----------



## Oldcow (Oct 21, 2012)

Good evening all.

Here camping on PEI in our no slide 25' Cherokee and thinking its time to trade up. Outback is near the top.

Happy camping,

Oldcow


----------



## Oldcow (Oct 21, 2012)

Oldcow said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> Here camping on PEI in our no slide 25' Cherokee and thinking its time to trade up. Outback is near the top.
> 
> ...


We are still considering this trailer. What are your thoughts on it to date. Anyone experiencing any issues with the one large slide?
Oldcow


----------

